# Toro 1132 - Looking for manuals



## RHJO51 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello folks, I recently purchased a great 1979 Toro 1132 snowblower. Of course I am now looking for the manuals for this machine - Operator, parts, and service. It's a Mod 38090, Ser 9001585. Are any of these available anywhere for a download? I am also looking for a Toro light kit for this machine. Thanks - Jim


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

https://homeownersolutions.toro.com/portal/server.pt/community/product_center/225

Looks like the 1985 manual is the earliest available for download. Not sure how close it is to yours.


----------



## RHJO51 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello, thanks for the info. I found somewhere on the Toro site that I could purchase the manual, or down load it for FREE in French, German, or Italian, but I had to pay for the English version. I can buy it, but was hoping it was free somewhere just like most manufacturers do. Thanks again.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I tried looking at the Toro site this morning. I could get the list showing your model to come up, but it wouldn't go to the serial number range for some reason. You might try sending an email to Toro's customer service, or maybe just stop by a Toro dealer, if you've got one close, to see if they've got one handy.


----------



## chevyman_de (Oct 2, 2011)

Shryp said:


> Looks like the 1985 manual is the earliest available for download. Not sure how close it is to yours.


I was only able to locate the 1987 manual for download in English language at the Toro site, but I compared it to the 1979 German manual and there are only minor differences. (Btw, what's wrong with the German version?  SCNR)


----------

